# matanuska tundra a.k.a. thunderfuck



## astra007 (Aug 20, 2006)

this strain came from alaska and has a high pugnent aroma and a slightly chocolate taste.  it has a mid - high THC level and is good fer pain management.  the high is a creeper; slow and smooth.  this plant grows short, about 27 to 30" in height.  flower time indoors 9 - 10 weeks

an additional hybrid is blue thunder which more potent  B/B x M/T


----------

